# Post your most epic trail shot.



## xl_cheese (Jan 6, 2004)

Let's see 'em. Post a photo of your most epic peice of trail.

I generally stink at taking pictures so I really don't have any.


----------



## gunner1 (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

not local.. but I loved 401 in Crested Butte


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

xl_cheese said:


> Let's see 'em. Post a photo of your most epic peice of trail.
> 
> I generally stink at taking pictures so I really don't have any.


This is a cool shot. What is it that I'm looking at? Is it a vegetative canopy, or a rock shelf, an old bridge, or some other structure you're riding over??


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's what's on this hard drive. I have better ones on my other pooter.
.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

too many to look through. Here's one I kinda like. I think it's Lions loop, looking back at Marys.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Here's one.....*

The trail is.... well, I'll bet you can guess where this one was taken.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

Duke Forest, Durham, NC


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's my favorite trail shot:










And here's my favorite on the trail shot:










Red


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

Just another Idaho backwater.


----------



## gnawbonelefty (May 16, 2005)

along the lines of above.. spotlight on singletrack..


----------



## LocalRiderSe7en (May 1, 2007)

gunner1 said:


> View attachment 294213


That looks just like a nice trail in The Watershed that I found a few weeks ago. Wouldn't happen to be the same place would it???


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

icegeek said:


> shoes


... and dave shut's em down with brutal reality.

Still, gotta try ... somewhere on the 42 Traverse in Tangoriro National Forest, New Zealand.



_click image for gigantic version_

Yes, we crossed that river.

A couple times.

Yes, she's thinking about killing Bear for picking the ride.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

A few different local trails.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Icegeek, how long do you have to cook a shoe before it is edible?


----------



## Dirthound (Mar 21, 2007)

Doubletop in CB


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*centenial cone CO*

the wife


----------



## Burtonrider250 (Aug 31, 2006)

Me soloing in a new place in Boofoo. Flat tire, sun setting. 

:thumbsup: Good times!


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

Lest we forget Fruita - which isn't really epic but at least it's scenic.


----------



## SNPete (May 17, 2005)

What I call "big ring singletrack". Central Sierras. A mile from my house.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Here are a couple of pics of icegeek test riding the "invisi-bike".


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

More Fruita - Joes Ridge


And the rock garden dropping from Mary's to Horsethief


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

*somewhere around fruita*


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Evil Patrick said:


> Here are a couple of pics of icegeek test riding the "invisi-bike".
> ...


Those still make me laugh, thanks EP


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

that's hilarious Evil P!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

A rock shelf.

A wet weather waterfall on a trail called Thumper. This trail is an "in yo' face" a s s kicker.


----------



## corec (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm so jealous. If only I lived within 1000 miles of terrain like that.


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll play. Here's another from Centennial Cone.


----------



## The_Lecht_Rocks (Jan 2, 2007)

i live in north scotland and those photo's are making me luminous green with envy !


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Class VI Highway somewhere in NH


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

My first trip to Crested Butte waaay back in 1989 !! Scanned this pic from an old snapshot. Somewhere on Trail 403


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

wooglin said:


> Class VI Highway somewhere in NH


Ha! another NHer! Where part of NH are you from?


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

dowst said:


> Ha! another NHer! Where part of NH are you from?


Hanover, which is where that shot was taken. Living in SC now, though.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

I love this pic. 

Photo cred to IceGeek.


----------



## ifallalot (Apr 12, 2005)

Makin' Friends on the crest...


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Azt


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

High Rock Lookout, WA...


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

wooglin said:


> Hanover, which is where that shot was taken. Living in SC now, though.


Go to Hanover all the time, living in Weare though


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*Cool*

this is a neat shot it's from the opposite side of mine, I took my shot facing your position from where your lower singletrack goes into the trees. Nice area


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*Blue Diamond*

One of my favorites,especially for a flatlande like me. Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

TwistedCrank said:


> Lest we forget Fruita


Ummm
Check out post #6


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Any lame reason to post pics, I always say..

Some recent stuff..(jus plain ol trail pics from near the house here in western nc. 
























This could be epic I guess.. During the ORAMM race in WNC this year(63 miles/11k ascent). 








Upper Heartbreak from the Parkway during the same race. 8hrs of pain..








North Ga.
































An "epic" race course at Fort Mtn N Ga. 1400' gain over 3 miles


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

ill post some


----------



## theeric (Mar 9, 2006)

These are Mount Saint Helens in Washington:


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

nice moobs.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Epitome of Epic


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

and this


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*A Couple*


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

self timer on St. Helens


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

What does epic mean?


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

anthonys said:


> What does epic mean?


ep·ic /ˈɛpɪk/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[ep-ik] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
-adjective Also, ep·i·cal.
1.	noting or pertaining to a long poetic composition, usually centered upon a hero, in which a series of great achievements or events is narrated in elevated style: Homer's Iliad is an epic poem.
2.	resembling or suggesting such poetry: an epic novel on the founding of the country.
3.	heroic; majestic; impressively great: the epic events of the war.
4.	of unusually great size or extent: a crime wave of epic proportions.
-noun
5.	an epic poem.
6.	epic poetry.
7.	any composition resembling an epic.
8.	something worthy to form the subject of an epic: The defense of the Alamo is an American epic.
9.	(initial capital letter) Also called Old Ionic. the Greek dialect represented in the Iliad and the Odyssey, apparently Aeolic modified by Ionic.

A,

Although you probably think of me as the hero always sharing a series of great 
achievements or events, I think we're using def #4.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow. Did you go stand in that spot? I couldn't have resisted checking to see if it felt somehow different... 



gnawbonelefty said:


>


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Colorado


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

Overlooking the suburban squalor of the Stanley Basin, Iduho


----------



## DannyC21 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow I am so jealous of you guys. I just started mountain biking and some of your pictures are so inspiring. It helps me get through work seeing all the places that everyone has been too, and the places I hope to one day ride. 

Thanks for the pics. Hopefully before long I'll be posting my own great shots.


----------



## theeric (Mar 9, 2006)

icegeek said:


> nice moobs.


They're real, and they're fabulous :eekster:


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

nice pics hizz


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Some truly amazing shots here. 

Thakns everyone for sharing your epic trails and rides!


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice stuff, this one was pretty cool:


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Roaming around the Wasatch...*


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Not me but I was right behind him.










2 km 1500 ft descent, gets steeper and rockier and the bottom. (18% average grade).

After about 370 km.

(mod edit to change url to img)


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

wrong place dammit.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*ok...I'll play*

 Tsali


----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

xl_cheese said:


> Let's see 'em. Post a photo of your most epic peice of trail.
> 
> I generally stink at taking pictures so I really don't have any.


hey..
that's me!
That's Thumper, riding right next to a waterfall
the cool part is that trail is in town, that is about 75 yards behind houses


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

man, makes me feel bad, i have no sweet pics to put up, and seeing all of your guys pics makes me wish i could get out and ride some different country 

heres one cool pic i guess


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

Maybe not "epic" but I like this one from April...


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

ferday said:


>


What an odd place to wear your helmet...


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

The mood on this one is great.



ferday said:


>


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

BKnight said:


> man, makes me feel bad, i have no sweet pics to put up, and seeing all of your guys pics makes me wish i could get out and ride some different country
> 
> heres one cool pic i guess


that doesn't look too shabby to me

DMR


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Monarch Crest, CO




























And Chris copin a feel.. I felt so violated.


----------



## montanabiker (Dec 26, 2006)

Central Montana


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

crashtestdummy said:


> A few different local trails.


What trail is the first one? I can guess the other two.


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

My pulse jumped up just looking at these...great work.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

felonious cog said:


> Epic beyond words.


For Pete's sake.....

where's the peanut butter and jelly?

Epic= thong made of duct tape and a chamois!


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> What an odd place to wear your helmet...


:thumbsup: 
helmet wouldn't have done much in a fall


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

**



icegeek said:


> nice moobs.


 i thought they were mits? LOL
Scott


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cherry picked photos of mine from this years ride reports. All Washington State

Duncan Hill Trail Entiat








DeRoux Spur Teanaway








Devils Backbone Lake Chelan








Kettle Crest South Republic








Unknown Trail Teanaway








Gold Creek Trail Sequim


----------



## micha (May 9, 2006)

Somewhere in south-west germany:


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

i always forget my camera.


ape canyons


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

micha said:


> Somewhere in south-west germany:


here's my version of the south west German meadow


----------



## micha (May 9, 2006)

The world's small Cristián


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

micha said:


> The world's small Cristián


yes, it is :thumbsup:


----------



## DannyC21 (Aug 22, 2007)

It amazes me just how much open land is still left. Great photos everyone.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Rockin said:


> What trail is the first one? I can guess the other two.


Wow, I had to scroll all the way back to the top to see which one was first. Maybe I shouldn't display 100 threads at a time. 
Anyway 1st photo is Steamboat Mtn, taken from Fence Point (I think) on the Rainbow Rim trail.

Where is your photo of the slickrock from?


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Rides & results


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

******************


----------



## extrmtao (Mar 27, 2006)

I like to stay current so here are some that were taken this Wednesday:

Epic Tube:










Epic Thunderhead:










Crappy Epic IMBA sponsered trail:










More crap:










Crappy easy as pie SS climb:










Epic orginization:


----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

This a great shot..


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

hammerheadbikes said:


> This a great shot..


Thanks, it's a timed self shot. Only do these when i'm on a solo ride.

Here are the reports, if anyone want's to take a peek.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=298927

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=300296

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=317162

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=330472

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=334734


----------



## Brainstump (Jan 26, 2007)

*Chimney Rock/ Downieville*

Chimney Rock trail in the Downieville area.


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

crashtestdummy said:


> Wow, I had to scroll all the way back to the top to see which one was first. Maybe I shouldn't display 100 threads at a time.
> Anyway 1st photo is Steamboat Mtn, taken from Fence Point (I think) on the Rainbow Rim trail.
> 
> Where is your photo of the slickrock from?


My pic is on the Ribbon Trail at Grand Junction.


----------



## rich.grandzol (Sep 20, 2005)

*More Washington State*

1. From the White river valley, looking across at the Palisades cliff band.
2. Lower on the descent, going through a clear-cut.
3. Across the valley, on top of the cliff bands. You can make out the trail in the clear-cut on the left side of the photo.
4. Riding along the top of the Palisades.
5. Windy Ridge on Mount Saint Helens.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Is epic the new extreme?


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

No. Extreme was replaced a long time ago with Wicked, didn't you get that memo?

Epic is possibly related to Extreme though, maybe on the more conservative side of the family? You know the ones that talk politics after Thanksgiving dinner, while Extreme is in the living room flipping between the Bowl games and UFC on TV.


----------



## wayodh (Nov 13, 2004)

Check this out!


Here is the complete album of this trip in Peru.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, my God. 

I think I'm for-life subscribed to this extremly BEAUTIFUL post. :thumbsup: 

Thank you for these exceptional pictures.

I hope to post some of my area in few.


----------



## SoloHiker (Jun 2, 2005)

montanabiker said:


> Central Montana


Nice!!


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

"big Gulp" -razorback-


















relaxing stream we ran into...









crazy storm after a nice ride...


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

*Another CO shots...*

Since other notable ones have been posted...Colorado trail from Kenosha to Georgia Pass.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Me in SW Germany...not super epic, but I saw some other SW Deutschland photos and wanted to be in the club


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Guaje (Wa' hee) Ridge GITA 2007*

The best one that I took was this one overlooking the burn area from a few years back










Canada Bonita Meadow


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

SingleTrackHound said:


> Since other notable ones have been posted...Colorado trail from Kenosha to Georgia Pass.


 (The day of the Ascent and sacrifice. A nation-wide observance. Fats searing, blood dripping and burning to a salty brown ... ) You did the Charlottesville shoat, check, the Forest Hills foal, check. (Fading now ... ) The Laredo lamb, check. Oh-oh. Wait. What's this, Slothrop? You never did the Kenosha kid. 
-GR


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

*Day 5 Transrockies*

Yee haw


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

juarez



























.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

xl_cheese said:


> Let's see 'em. Post a photo of your most epic peice of trail.


Just before the big plunge










Dropping into the Deadwood River










Down at the river, on the abandoned road


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Yesterday(Tues) while on a solo backpacking(sorry) trip in WNC.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

truely inspiring thread. can't wait for this afternoons ride now.  though nothing quite at "epic" as many of these places, but a good ride none the less.


----------



## Tumbl_ina (May 12, 2007)

*Gosh*

I truly must save up for another road trip soon. And take a photography class.
WA and NoCal are now my top two contenders, thanks to this thread!...

Idaho's not too shabby though in the meantime




























and I liked Bend, Oregon just for this:


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Yep. Just subscribed to this thread. Not much to add to it, but I'll sure be using a shot or five here for wallpapers!


----------



## Richard (Nov 17, 2004)

Roamin in the gloamin in Oz


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

How about...
one of me...one of my wife...then a couples shot. 

Mine... Moab
Hers...Downieville 
Ours...Sea Otter (photo credit: Hollywood)
the other one...couldn't resist (photo credit: General Coonskins)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Monterrey Mexico*

80 km race (I must have forgotten how painfull it was since I am thinking of doing this again)


----------



## mtb4x4mad (Aug 20, 2004)

*Aussie mountain biking*

Here's a pic of me cruising along a clifftop trail, not too far from finishing a 4 day offroadathon.
I think it really captures the atmosphere of the ride well.
Note the big pack and the small rack to carry all the camping gear/food/clothing required for 4 days in the bush. Also note the billy hanging around my right side - it was too dirty to go in the pack so i just tacked it on the outside until the next water source.


----------



## Juliius (Apr 30, 2004)

A couple from Black Canyon near Jackson, WY


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ok, I'm in...*

Here's what I got...

You can find the location (and photo, panoramio) in Google Earth in this neighborhood: 34.386, -117.156

BM


----------



## guyplaysbass (Jul 12, 2004)

*a little detail...*



DannyC21 said:


> This pic is really inspiring. Thank you, and great shot.


You'd never guess that I had a broken elbow, sprained knee, and a busted front fork  I'd gone down pretty hard in a rock garden the week prior to this trip and *REALLY DIDN'T WANT TO MISS GOING*. I noticed my fork was trashed about 2mi into the ride the day prior to this shot. The air seal in the right leg was toast. I pumped up the left leg to compensate and figured I'd tough it out the next day. Descending 4000' on an 18" wide trail while injured on a bike with a pogo-stick on the front is something everyone should try at least once :thumbsup:


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

not quite an epic trail but...


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Some epic memories in Idaho*

1. what you get when you return from an epic ride
2. Epic water
3. Epic Pain
4. Epic Dog
5. Epic View


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Couple more from idaho*

6) An Epic Fire
7) An Epic Haul
8) An Epic Reward


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

wtf is up with the dead ground squirrels? You just harshed my mellow....


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

smilycook said:


> 6) An Epic Fire


The fire / grass shot is beautiful! Extreme life/death thing going on...


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

bingemtbr said:


> wtf is up with the dead ground squirrels? You just harshed my mellow....


apparently if you leave out a bucket half full of water they can't resist jumping in. We had 4 of them by the end of the trip..We kept on thinking they would see their friends and not jump in.


----------



## Unwritten (Oct 6, 2006)

Near Tardinghen, Pas-de-Calais region, France:


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

smilycook said:


> apparently if you leave out a bucket half full of water they can't resist jumping in. We had 4 of them by the end of the trip..We kept on thinking they would see their friends and not jump in.


Ever since four bandit squirrels from Idaho have mysteriously perished, crimes against mtn bikers on singletrack and vandalism at campsite has hit an all time low in potato state.

Dead squirrel(s) pix in this thread was a bit of buzz killer, however.

I gotta get me one of those Bob.


----------



## Andy-O (Jun 19, 2006)

*My first "Epic"*

From a recent trip to Durango...


----------



## MaxSteel (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cross photo*

Ok, not an epic trail, but it is a cool shot I got by accident last Tuesday at a local cross race.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

So, I'm up early this morning, getting ready for a 5-hr ride. I'm having my coffee, listening to my playlist, and catching up on the Passion forum.

Jeff Buckley is singing "Hallelujah" and I open this.

Love me some good ol' trail religion! :thumbsup: I gotta go get me some. Do I hear an "Amen"? 



Duckman said:


>


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

scorpionwoman said:


> Love me some good ol' trail religion! :thumbsup: I gotta go get me some. Do I hear an "Amen"?


_AMEN!_


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

*Get small*

Do pix smaller in some other app and then try and post.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

(not really from an "epic" other than being a long ass slog of a hike-a-bike section that day. I mean, how bad can it be when you're taking the time to setup a timer shot?)








This one photo credit to Debaser.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Test


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Strange. I have to upload one pic at a time.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's a couple from one of my favorite Nor Cal trails.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

*Wow- thanks!*

Thanks to everyone who posted pics. I think this has the most consistent, quality photography I've seen in one thread. Some gorgeous country out there.

Problem: now I want to go ride every one of these trails!


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I just decided to add another... From this weekend, closing weekend at Mammoth:










Yup, we were riding in snow.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Colorado*

Nice thread


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

*Tucked away in the mountains of central Virginia.

*








*
Pisgah Pixie Dust
*


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

smilycook said:


> apparently if you leave out a bucket half full of water they can't resist jumping in. We had 4 of them by the end of the trip..We kept on thinking they would see their friends and not jump in.


Think about it. They live in a beautiful area like that and don't have a bike to ride. If it were me, I would probably jump in the bucket too.


----------



## Mtb_Grrl (Jul 12, 2007)

These were my favorites this year (so far!) 
First myself, then a mtb buddy on the Alpine Trail in Oakridge, OR






PUMP bike luv pile


Lawler Trail, Oakridge, OR


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*I can't sleep*

So here are a few more.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

That last one is a really cool perspective. 

(Hope you finally got some sleep.)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome thread ! Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Gonz (Feb 8, 2004)

*Mission Creek, Wenatchee NF, WA state*

photographer:RoDo rider:Gonz


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

I love mountain bike because thins like that. 

Another IMPOSSIBLE funny ride that won't be done with a road bike.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

jncarpenter, that's pigsah!?
Damn, I am torn between going to the GWNF and Pigsah now... How long was the trail you are on / where was that river crossing?


----------



## awr94903 (Jun 13, 2005)

velocipus said:


> Here's a couple from one of my favorite Nor Cal trails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pic, where in norcal were those shot?


----------



## tbl325 (Jul 29, 2005)

Here are a few shots from Pisgah
1. When is this climb ever going to end? (Black Mtn)
2.Hairy section on Black Mountain Downhill.
3.What a climb to reach this view on Bennett Gap


----------



## cuongnet (Sep 29, 2007)

oh ! very good ?


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

awr94903 said:


> Beautiful pic, where in norcal were those shot?


Those photos remind me of the area around Chico, CA.


----------



## Old Man Riding (May 23, 2007)

*Time to share*

Ok Twisted where is this trail at.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

crashtestdummy said:


> Icegeek, how long do you have to cook a shoe before it is edible?


It all depends on how hungry you are.

Kathy


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Evil Patrick said:


> Here are a couple of pics of icegeek test riding the "invisi-bike"....


Har, har, looks like you made the caption contest.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

drakan said:


> jncarpenter, that's pigsah!?
> Damn, I am torn between going to the GWNF and Pigsah now... How long was the trail you are on / where was that river crossing?


....IIRC, it was one of the squirrel gap intersections (been a while), I think the loop we did was around 20 miles.

The first pic is from Sulfur Springs trail off of Petites Gap turn off from Blue Ridge Parkway 15mi south of Big Island, VA.


----------



## squads (Feb 8, 2004)

On the subject of Pisgah, here's one from about 5 years ago.

That Black Mountain descent was pretty dang sweet. I had a $200 rigid Haro back then and it took a beating on that trail.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Yesterday.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

screamingbunny said:


> the wife


 Sorry, C. Cone is NOT epic.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*More....*

More pictures from a road trip to Interbike that included ride stops in CO and very soggy UT.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Did Bear Creek up in North Georgia today. Nice pleasant climb to a great view then a fantastic little downhill run.

At the top:










At the bottom:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Heres one from Rio en Medio Sante Fe, NM. Definitely ranking in the top five technical trails that I have ridden.


----------



## durbish (Sep 21, 2005)

*Snow on Thunder Mountain*

Cold and epic....... not a sole in sight for days....


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Thought I'd better add to this to keep it on the first page. It's a great thread. Keep Passion Alive!!

A couple from my summer. First one photo credit goes to beagledadi.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

*Borrowed shots*

A friend from SoCal sent these to me.

Bear Creek from last weekend.
Somewhere in the Sierras.


----------



## mstaszew (Jul 18, 2007)

*From Pisgah in western NC*

From Monday's ride to the top of Clawhammer Mountain and Black Mountain. Pic taken from Clawhammer.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

heh, all I've got of the pretty flat local trails...

















not really epic but the best I can do in south Louisiana


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome shots!


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

man oh man, now i've got a whole list of places I need to go to.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

*North Carolina rider*

We have great riding in Pisgah. 

I love getting a chance to ride out west at least once a year as well. Here is a shot from a ride I did in Lake Tahoe a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Ridin'Dirty said:


> We have great riding in Pisgah.
> 
> I love getting a chance to ride out west at least once a year as well. Here is a shot from a ride I did in Lake Tahoe a couple of weeks ago.


very nice


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

A few from this year.

French trip




























Hoarfrost


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

And a few from my New Zealand trip last year.

The Queen Charlotte track.










Lake Wanaka.










Queenstown in the sunshine, me in the rain.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Very nice shot!



LJintheUK said:


> Hoarfrost


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Great views in your rides; I'm totally jealous.

I really like this one. Nice effect.



LJintheUK said:


>


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> Great views in your rides; I'm totally jealous.
> 
> I really like this one. Nice effect.


Thanks . This one is probably not really that epic, as it's my local riding spot in the flatlands of Norfolk. But for me to drag my butt out on such a bitterly cold day is rare.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Some Downieville shots...


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Some shots down by Carmel CA...


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Santa Cruz CA


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

here's some new jersey for ya:



















i guess a local black bear is in favor of hunting...









a little bit of pennsylvania.









and a couple of ireland


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

oh, i guess this pic would ring of epic as well. taken the week before 03 pedrosfest. rode up, rode, rode to nh and vt, rode, rode back for the festival, then rode home...


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Here are a few from my '06 Alps trip.

Sam crossing the bridge on the old Roman road up to the Italian border.










Chilling out at the basin of the Chapel de Notre Dame de Vernette (Sp?).










Negotiating a washed out bridge on the Two Rivers Traverse.


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh....epic I get it. This thread rules.

All shots in BC

Farwell Canyon









Keystone Standard Basin









RockOven









Summerland


----------



## 1x1 (Nov 6, 2005)

All great pictures, keep them coming.

Heres some pics from Burro pass, and Downieville.

Ben


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Great water crossing shot 1x1!


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

*Beautiful....Thanks JohnnySmoke*

Is Farwell Canyon near Revelstoke by any chance? What a wicked shot.....

Cheers

eman


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

JohnnySmoke said:


> Oh....epic I get it.


Indeed, you do! GREAT vistas. Yowza. I may have to plan a trip...


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

In a global sense, I guess Farwell is close to Revy, but actually Farwell Canyon is about an hour west of Williams Lake. Hwy 20 to Riske Creek, then turn south for 18 kms.

I've got a GE file of that day at https://bushpilotbiking.com/googleearth/sept16-2007.kml

Have a Disneyland shot....


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

Some in Puerto Rico


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Punishment71 said:


>


Goodness, that girl in orange must top out at 90 pounds--she's eensy!


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

scorpionwoman said:


> Goodness, that girl in orange must top out at 90 pounds--she's eensy!


Lol!!! I'm the one in the far right and I'm 6'5" so that kinda gives you an idea.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

*Can I play*

Here's a few more from British Columbia


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

How hard does the Canadian Government make it to relocate from the US into their country?


----------



## walrus (Feb 13, 2004)

Briones


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

dowst said:


> How hard does the Canadian Government make it to relocate from the US into their country?


If you're serious, hit me back.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

dowst said:


> How hard does the Canadian Government make it to relocate from the US into their country?


Pretty hard, unless you're a refugee or have a skill they need.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Couple more from an epic ride last year


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

is that a bike path along a highway in the middle of the desert? or a service road for the highway?


----------



## mnster (Sep 20, 2007)

Klondike Bluffs, Moab Utah

Sucked on the way up, most fun I've ever had behind the bars on the way down.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sean salach said:


> is that a bike path along a highway in the middle of the desert? or a service road for the highway?


On the right is the old road from before the highway was built, now used as a bike path. On the left is a railroad.


----------



## WaWa (Oct 12, 2005)

I actually ahve something worthy of this thread, so here you go... north east Oregon...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

for some reason i find this shot sexy as all heck ......sweet buff ST....a little mist in the air....velcro traction....Oregon - Middle Fork trail......100% freakin' awesome....:thumbsup:


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*Somewhere in Tsali...*


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Have I mentioned how much this thread rules?

9 pages of reasons to plan another road trip.

Awesome.


----------



## genester (Oct 7, 2004)

*my ride*


----------



## genester (Oct 7, 2004)

*and another*


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Some from a recent Utah Trip: Thunder Mountain, Stucki Springs, Little Creek Dark Hollow, Hurricane Rim.


----------



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

*once upon a time, in a place, far, far away.....*

thanks to all who posted....nothing brings a tear to my eye like pics of sweet, sweet singletrack...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Port Hills Christchurch NZ


----------



## wheezl (May 26, 2007)

jparker164 said:


> High above Bozeman


Aahhhhh.. how I love Montana, fish the golden hour in the morning, ride all day, fish the evening golden hour and have a huge steak at the Oasis.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Dwight Moody said:


> Pretty hard, unless you're a refugee or have a skill they need.


Check out:
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/index.asp

My cousin & his wife did it a few years ago. Canada has a labour shortage in most fields now so...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Cleaned up the thread by removing some old broken pic links and stuck it as this thread is to good to let slide into the archives.

I've gotta a bunch of photo CDs to go through and dig out some to add to this thread.


----------



## Mtb_Grrl (Jul 12, 2007)

*Alpine Trail, Oakridge, Oregon - September '07*


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

Here's a pleasant and popular little hole in the Owyhees.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Oat Hill Mine Trail*



awr94903 said:


> Beautiful pic, where in norcal were those shot?


Above Calistoga, NorCal. Old wagon route. Wheel tracks carved in the rocks and everthing! Short up & back but quite a grind.


----------



## mkrause (Aug 9, 2007)

Fruita in October 2007: Zippity and Steve's Loop


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

couple more from Alberta


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

^ oh my ^ thats amazing!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

That first pick up there Hizzity is a structural geologists wet dream! I just want to map it soo bad!!!


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 24, 2007)

Guys all these pics are beautiful. I just started biking and I'm hooked for life...heck biking alone has giving me a reason to live. Once I'm in good riding shape I'm getting the heck out of Louisiana. I love the mountains and these pictures make me wish I was there. Again thanks for the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Becky Thatcher (May 18, 2004)

*My two favorites*

One's in Utah the other's in Missouri.


----------



## lw2385 (Jul 18, 2007)

*sweet desert shot*

not epic, but cool looking


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

becky thatcher's shot in utah is gorgeous. wow!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

My first time DH'ing, sailing high above the Catskills, NY.


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

I got a lucky shot of some kid at the Kamloops Bike Ranch at sunset. Not sure if it qualifies as "epic" but it's a kind of cool.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

My most epic shots, though not a very epic ride, were taken on the southern coast of Australia. 
The last one is from a more epic ride I do in Melbourne.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

hizzity said:


> couple more from Alberta


WOW...

thanks for sharing..this thread rules!!


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Good Times*

Not epic, but from a few weeks ago...


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Another nice afternoon*

Swoopy fast trails....


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Revelstoke


----------



## nanda (Jul 1, 2006)

Another BC shot - Rossland area:


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

epic....


----------



## saldman (Aug 5, 2003)

Monte said:


> epic....


Wow! That takes balls.

I like to shake your hand and buy you a hot chocolate.

Sal


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I think i want some of that hot chocolate


----------



## monkey schwine (Sep 22, 2004)

*2nd divide...third crack from the sun....*


----------



## monkey schwine (Sep 22, 2004)

*taking zee plunjjj*


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

LeeL said:


> I think i want some of that hot chocolate


:thumbsup:


----------



## climberbiker (Feb 6, 2007)

Breezy Point, Black Hills, SD


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

haven't posted anything on mtbr in years, might as well have a go at it again with some passion... :thumbsup:




































































































a few more here​


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

awesome shots, cooldaddy!

Thanks!


----------



## doogie (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Bruiser (Aug 22, 2004)

My money shots from this riding season...

1. Heading to Snow Peak Cabin, Kettle Crest, WA
2. Beginning of descent off Pyramid Mountain, Entiat, WA
3. Skooks on High Rocks, Ashford, WA


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sick beyond belief! Mt. Ranier shots are tough to top, that mountain is so gorgeous!


----------



## cumbriajason (Sep 30, 2005)

*Epic trail shots in the uk and International shots*

Hi Guys,

Here are a few of mine I am a UK Photographer based in the Lake District.
Hope you like a few.

Jason

http://www.photolakedistrict.co.uk/biking_action_photo.html


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

1. Post Canyon, OR
2. Santa Barbara, CA
3. Porcupine Rim, UT
4. Fruita, CO
5. ??? Heaven???


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Snow in Santa Barbara, eh? 

We live and learn.....


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

JohnnySmoke said:


> Snow in Santa Barbara, eh?
> 
> We live and learn.....


Yep. You should have seen the locals. They were going nuts taking pictures on their camera phones.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

*Well I guess I gotta add to this...*

These are a few of my favorites -
First one is from Council Bluff, MO, second is from the Chubb Trail in St. Louis.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

OK... I'll play

1. Grand Junction
2. Front Range


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

davec113 said:


>


SIMPLY INCREDIBLE :thumbsup:

Magnificient capture. Really really spectacular. :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## mkrause (Aug 9, 2007)

*More pics from Fruita: November 24th, 2007*

More pics from Fruita: November 24th, 2007: Zippity, Joe's Ridge, Lion's Loop, Mack Ridge.


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

some brown county love....








\

not an epic destination, per se, but some pretty nice riding none the less.


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

and let's not forget N.C. waterfalls...


----------



## Qben (Feb 6, 2007)

Here are some shots from the Anacortes Community Forest Lands. I guess it could be epic because you could ride all day without hitting the same trails twice. I'm fortunate enough to live one block from a trailhead!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i guess these fit the bill. all taken during this years la ruta.

day 1, climb 1.









day 1, the mud.









view on day 2.









view on day 3, after climbing up out of the clouds.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

mkrause said:


> More pics from Fruita: November 24th, 2007: Zippity, Joe's Ridge, Lion's Loop, Mack Ridge.


Those are some amazing pics. I'd love to ride trails like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Mt Stromlo, Canberra, ACT, Australia*

A mess of broken rock and grit.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*My Epic Pics - Bidwell Park, Chico California*









*Horse Shoe Lake*









*North Rim and B Trail*









*Top of North Rim*









*And yes, that landscape is my playground...*


----------



## fujirider1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow these are some incredible places to ride, and to think I'm content with my local East Coast trails, can't wait 'till I get the opportunities to ride some of these trails


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Do you guys remember this thread?


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Nat said:


> Do you guys remember this thread?


I do, I was waiting to see who bumped it :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Michaux State Forest, PA


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

JohnnySmoke said:


> Oh....epic I get it. This thread rules.
> 
> All shots in BC
> 
> ...


just WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

crisillo said:


> not local.. but I loved 401 in Crested Butte


fap fap fap


----------



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

i could really go for an epic wallpaper, anybody want to send me a larger version of one of these photos?


----------



## jwebb (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump this to the top? Just to look back.


----------



## BicyclePartsWholesaler (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

18,000' between EBC and ABC.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Holy thread resurrection, batman!

When this thread was fresh, I looked like this, with broken bones and other injuries.









Now, I am fortunate to still be doing some awesome trails.

Drop down the ridge on the near right and then that traverse below coming back toward the camera.


Where the trail disappears to the left, continues in the next photo.


The trail is above the upper horizontal band of rock you can see, moving left to right. Focus, focus, focus!


Rugged country! The trail actually traverses just above that huge drop. Weeeee!


My favorite "pucker" section of trail; it runs right at the edge of the rock slab.


Looking back at the section in the photo above.


This is a 12 mile, often spectacular fire road climb,and a 7 mile single track descent.




Go slow enough to see what hides behind the brush at the trail edge.


Stop and smell the roses and all the lovely flowers.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

LeeL said:


>


Thanks Nice Pic! Thats what I'm talking about! :thumbsup:

I don't know if its the view or the ride that makes an epic trail shot, but that looks like fun!


----------



## saldman (Aug 5, 2003)

*I'll play.*

For a man from South Florida I have been blessed to have ridden some of the leading trails in the country. So here are my contributions.
Gooseberry Mesa, Hurricane, UT
Broken Arrow, Sedona, AZ
Slick Rock, Moab, UT
Porcupine Rim, Moab, UT
Cowboy Trails, las Vegas, NV


----------



## saldman (Aug 5, 2003)

*5 More*

Man I could put many more but i just don't have the time.
Tsali, Western North Carolina
Starr Pass, Tucson, AZ
Zippidi Doo Da, Grand Junction, CO
401 trail, Crested Butte, CO
Dupont State Forest, Western North Carolina


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Don't take many photos

They are from a variety of locations and a couple different folks

Blacks Canyon / Lithium end in Tetons
Moab up and away from most of the rides, it is on Fisher Mesa I think (and doh! it was the wrong photo, doesn't show the cliff off the side oh well)
Slickrock, Soverign right before I blew tires off front and back rims...
Then a bit at Tsali


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Photos like this inspired me to add 401 to my roadtrip last year:



crisillo said:


> not local.. but I loved 401 in Crested Butte


My version:


----------



## fred421 (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## LukeTX04 (Oct 10, 2005)

Gary H said:


> Strange. I have to upload one pic at a time.


I ride there all the time! Anthills baby! I normally don't ride the bowl pictured though, just the singletrack.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

fred421 said:


>


Cool, Cerro San Luis, Irish Hills, Elevator, MdO. Get over off W. Cuesta and link Powerlines / Secret / Castro / Dairy / Half Mtn / Morning Glory, 29 mi / 6400+ feet for epic around here.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some AZ Epic Pics...*

*Black Canyon Trail*




*McDowell Sonoran Preserve*






*24HiOP - Tucson*


----------



## 1x1 (Nov 6, 2005)

Glad to see this tread still going strong. So many beautiful pictures.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Unitas means SINGLE track quite the epic ride as well









Thunder mountain









Wasatch Crest









American Fork


----------



## xl_cheese (Jan 6, 2004)

Man, I need a vacation to hit up some of these trails!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is 2 of mine.

Holy Cross - Grand Junction, CO








The Ribbon - Grand Junction, CO


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Holy thread resurrection!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

```


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

anthonys said:


> What does epic mean?


page 3

+1


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*I can't choose between these three...*

_*Atlas Mountains, Morocco.*_









_*Atlas Mountains again, Morocco.*_









_*Nr. Torridon, Scottish Highlands.*_


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

I have nothing to add, except WOW!!!!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

jugdish said:


> page 3
> 
> +1


I never was fortunate enough to meet him but loved his photography. Thought about him the other day so it's nice to see some of his work again


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

D45yth said:


> *I can't choose between these three...*
> 
> _*Atlas Mountains, Morocco.*_


This :yesnod:


----------



## Misha1347 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Doesn't compare to other pics, but here's my local trail...


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

D45yth said:


> *I can't choose between these three...*
> 
> _*Atlas Mountains, Morocco.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread is awesome, don't let it die out again!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't choose between these two. Both photos were taken on, you guessed it, the Black Canyon Trail in Arizona.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Some Brown County Snapshots


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's a few.


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)

This is exactly how it landed. (And in keeping with the thread title.. it's an Epic)









Here's the video of how it landed that way:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know much about what is epic or not nowadays ... but riding in my old age, anywhere between A to B is totally epic, for me.










On Australia's Bicentennial National Trail on that short tarmac bit, between Waiborough and Taralga, in New South Wales. I took this shot yonks ago. I've always liked it.

Warren.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

xl_cheese said:


> Man, I need a vacation to hit up some of these trails!


Well dude, get your b u t t up to Whistler with EBX & FM to hang with 10 kiwis arriving September 5th!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

my picture


Mountains and Glacier and Lake and Trail

Griespass Tour

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

*South Boundary Trail between Angel Fire and Taos, New Mexico*

Probably the most well known epic ride in our great mountain biking state!


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

*Hermosa Creek Trail*

From Durango Mountain Resort to the town of Hermosa, Colorado


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*from last track*

in the Corno alle Scale park , Italy


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

I posted these once a long time ago, but wth why not again.


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

*Big Bend State Park*


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 16, 2012)

A couple of shots from the area near Escalante, Utah


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Some great shots! Here's a few from the Arizona Trail south of Tucson.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Arizona Trail between Picketpost Mtn. & the Gila River. A must do ride if you're in the area!


From AZT - Picketpost to Kelvin


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Joe's Ridge - Fruita, CO


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

This so made my day! Thanks man!



Evil Patrick said:


> Here are a couple of pics of icegeek test riding the "invisi-bike".


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, maybe not the most "epic", but one of the more beautiful. From a few years ago now (time fly's). You've seen it before I'm sure... The 401 Trail - Crested Butte. My wife enjoying a rocky mountain high! LOL!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Perfect weekend for riding with some friends!


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 16, 2012)

There must be something rare about Crested Butte trail 401 from the point where I took this photo. Look at the photo from El salt at the top of this page and nuck_chorris at the top of page 12. About the same place looking down towards Gothic I think?


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

Syllamo (Mtn. View, AR) this spring..


----------



## Rogue655 (Aug 10, 2012)

Untouched and unridden for years. Hopefully that will change soon


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's some more. I couldn't pick just one.

Crested Butte #1









Crested Butte #2









Palm Canyon Epic #1









Palm Canyon Epic #2









Palm Canyon Epic #3









Sedona #1









Sedona #2









Sedona #3









Star Lake Connector, Tahoe









Flume Trail, Tahoe.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

some from my recent trip to Rossland BC


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

^Nice scenery Cult!


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*How about some Vail*

China wall


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Chula Vista,CA


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

*Montana*

Hard to decide which captures this trail best, so I'll post a few:

The combination of big climbs and big views?

















The satisfaction of being on the top?









Or the hairball descents?


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

1. Centennial Cone Park, CO
2. Buffalo Creek Trails, CO
3. Buffalo Creek Trails, CO


----------



## konamtbiker (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a great thread!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

You guys ride in some beautiful places! All I have around me is woods. :madman:

Probably for the best though as there's nothing to see but another tree, it helps keep me focused on the riding. I'd have to stop to often to look at the scenery in some of these places you all post! Obviously you do to since your taking pictures


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Sure felt most epic when I rolled through here, AZT equestrian bypass just north of I-40 last weekend.


From Flagstaff - Crazy 88/2


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

*Pics from Colorado*









Donner Pass









Fruita

















Fort Collins (BlueSky)


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 16, 2012)

"Riding" in the Bentonite mud near Bigwater Utah.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Took this one last week.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> Took this one last week.


Nice pano! Also read your blog interview with Keith Bontrager, very cool read! +rep


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Nice pano! Also read your blog interview with Keith Bontrager, very cool read! +rep


Thanks Mtn-Rider, it was awesome to be able to interview a legend like that...I hope to do more like that in the future. As for the photo, I am loving my phone...takes amazing photos.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Not posted for a while, but this is a nice chance to put up some of my fave shots...
Off the summit of Ben Lomond in Scotland

DSCF0259 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

Plateau of Ben Lomond

DSCF0247 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

Gotta love night rides!

DSCF1347 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

Ullswater singletrack English Lake district

DSCF0329 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

My old Reign

DSCF0217 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

English Lakes again

DSCF0140 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

Gotta love it cold and crisp!

DSCF0101 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

Dark Peak

DSCF1825 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr


DSCF1823 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr


DSCF1426 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr


DSCF1431 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

Wales (Marin trail)

Marin 12.02.08 008 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

Sorry, turned into a bit of a flood!


----------



## Devildog1775 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pictures From Searle pass CT, Colorado.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Rollin by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------

